# Red Pee?



## margeaux (May 7, 2017)

I just noticed the spots of pee in the goats indoor area is red. I just got my first 2 Nigerian dwarf goats a week ago, a doe and her doeling. They're both acting perfectly fine, eating, poops are normal, energetic, bright eyes etc. 

I read on another forum the red pee could be caused by eating a lot of food with high beta carotene like dandelion greens and maple leaves. They definitely have been eating many things like dandelion, small maple trees, raspberry and strawberry leaves, and lots of other forage. I did notice that right when momma goat peed it was a normal color, it's just the old pee spots seem to have turned red, which I feel like is a good sign, cause redness caused by blood would be red right away right?

Also, her bedding is wood shavings and I treated her with ivermectin 3 days ago as per the vets advice based on a fecal that showed hookworms. I had them run the fecal since she just moved but she didn't show any signs of illness. 

Should I be worried about the red pee? Thanks!


----------



## Bcarma103 (May 10, 2017)

Pine bedding turns to a dark brown/red when it's wet and old. You should be fine as long as you've seen them pee clear


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2017)

Onion toxicity can cause this as well. Watch it and if it continues tomorrow stick a dixie cup under there while she pees and run it up to the vets.


----------

